# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Talgklieren

## gast21

Ik heb een klein vraagje, ik heb talgklieren die zich op de schacht van de penis bevinden, maar nu zag ik dat ik er ook op mijn voorhuid en onder mijn toompje verschillende heb. Ze zijn 1mm-2mm groot, sommigen zijn zelfs nog kleiner, maar ze zien spierwit. Ik heb nog nooit seks gehad en ben nog steeds maagd. Mijn vraag was dan : is het normaal dat er ook talgklieren voorkomen onder mijn toompje? Sommigen zitten in een eilandje van 20, anderen 5-7...Het zijn er toch een aantal. Ik had echt schrik voor condylomen, maar ik heb nog nooit seks gehad. 

Ook heb ik enkele witte puntjes naast mijn plasgaatje. Ik ben reeds bij een dermatologe geweest en deze zei dat het talgklieren waren. Het is ook zo, als ik net gedoucht heb zijn deze op mijn eikel (naast plasgaatje) minder zichtbaar, want bij mijn afspraak had ik ze niet meer gezien. 

Ik dacht dat de talgklieren gingen verdwijnen van zodra ik uit m'n puberteit kwam, maar blijkbaar niet. Ik ben 21.

Moet ik me zorgen maken?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gast21,

Je post is al van een tijd terug dus denk dat je ondertussen zelf al een antwoord had op je vraag. Maar meestal kunnen talgklieren niet zoveel kwaad.
Dus denk ook niet dat je je er zorgen om hoeft te maken.
Mocht je dat nog steeds doen kun je altijd even een afspraak maken met je huisarts.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

